# Towing Trailer W/golf Cart In Back Of Truck



## Julieu

Does anyone tow a trailer with a golf cart in the back of the truck? We have a 26ft RKS and TV is a 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 (w/Hemi) and
a 6ft bed. Also have equalizer sway control hitch & prodigy brake control. According to the dealer our tow capacity is about 7,600 lbs -- trailer is 5,440 (not counting all the "stuff" inside the trailer) and the golf cart is 1,100 lbs. We know the tailgate will need to come off as we
can't tow the TT with the tailgate down (cart won't fit with it closed).

Just checking to see if anyone has any info for us. Thanks.


----------



## MJRey

Just a guess but I bet you will be way over the Dodges Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) with a 1,100 lb golf cart in the bed.


----------



## NJMikeC

Bad idea, not enough truck for that feat.

Not only will you overload the truck but you might defeat the effects of the WD hitch making it twice as bad. I also think the truck would handle like crap in a turn.

How do you get the golf cart in the back of the bed with only 6 feet? I have a mid size ATV and need 74" of bed to close the tailgate. Guess you ride with the tail gate down ehh! I could certainly think of more relaxing things to do then monkey with that, then again I'm not into monkeying around anymore. Less is more is my slogan! Unless your physically unable to do so, bicycles would be a better option to get around the campground.


----------



## having_fun

You should not tow with the gate down, its illegal is some states.

I put a G2 golf cart in my 8 ft bed on my 2500HD, its only 800lbs and is the reason I went to a 3/4 ton. We don't do it often, many camp ground do not allow them, and I know I'm close to the limits when I do. In my picture I have the cart in the truck and it sags, can't take out the sag from weight in the bed, but it tows just fine. We camp at a certain camp ground often and its quite large, sometimes we put 25 miles on the cart in a weekend! We LOVE it.


----------



## Ghosty

JulieU said:


> trailer is 5,440 (not counting all the "stuff" inside the trailer)


And at 5440 the stuff you're NOT counting is Propane tanks, batteries, appliances -- which easily add an extra 1K to that... the 5440 is bascially the frame, shell, receiver and wheels.

As for your truck -- a quick search (note i did not say accurate) resulting in the following

Curb Weight 5075lbs
Standard Gross Vehicle Weight 6350 lbs.

That means that you have approx 1300 carrying weight TOTAL for everything --

So take the 1300 ... take 80% to get at the NHTSA "safe weight" = 1040 lbs

Take 1040 lbs and subtract weight of all the occupants (I will say the standard 350 .. one male and one female) = 690

Take 690 - full tank of fuel (160) = 530

You have 530 pounds of weight that is available for supplies, pets, gear, etc... a 1100 pound golf cart would be well outside the zone for safety and mechanical stability...

Now of course this has to be wrong -- but the NADA book i have here says your Towing Capacity is only 2858 with a 4X4 .. that has to be a misprint...


----------



## Sayonara

Hmmmm. golf cart eh? In your experience, what percentages of camprounds allow golf carts?


----------



## having_fun

We have about 6 in mid/north alabama that alow carts, most all of the campgrounds in SC allow them, even the state campgrounds. Florida, not found one yet. Near Guntersville, AL, most all campgrounds allow them, and nearly everyone has one. Its a blast. Some its only electric (less noise but the gas ones are very quite), some its only gas (don't use THEIR electricity to charge them), others its either. We always ask before we go and sometimes we go to one just because the do allow them.

In some states (AZ and some places in FL, and others), you can make them street legal (for streets with a speed limit of 35 or under, and you must have a slow moving vehical reflective sign, like on farm gear, on the back) and gat a real tag. It your lucky enouph to have that, its hard for a campground to disallow a street legal vehical.


----------



## having_fun

Oh, I didn't see that the original post said they took their gate off. We thought about this, but I did not like the idea of having it hang out the rear of the truck if things got hairy on the road. As others have said, do the math on the 1/2 ton and it will not add up.


----------



## battalionchief3

My neighbor does but he has a F250 with a diesel, I think you would be too heavy. Guess you have to buy a new truck now, darn the bad luck....


----------



## having_fun

Thats what happened to me, the DW wanted the cart, and darn if I didn't have to get a new (used) truck


----------



## kjdj

Ghosty said:


> trailer is 5,440 (not counting all the "stuff" inside the trailer)


And at 5440 the stuff you're NOT counting is Propane tanks, batteries, appliances -- which easily add an extra 1K to that... the 5440 is bascially the frame, shell, receiver and wheels.

As for your truck -- a quick search (note i did not say accurate) resulting in the following

Curb Weight 5075lbs
Standard Gross Vehicle Weight 6350 lbs.

That means that you have approx 1300 carrying weight TOTAL for everything --

So take the 1300 ... take 80% to get at the NHTSA "safe weight" = 1040 lbs

Take 1040 lbs and subtract weight of all the occupants (I will say the standard 350 .. one male and one female) = 690

Take 690 - full tank of fuel (160) = 530

You have 530 pounds of weight that is available for supplies, pets, gear, etc... a 1100 pound golf cart would be well outside the zone for safety and mechanical stability...

Now of course this has to be wrong -- but the NADA book i have here says your Towing Capacity is only 2858 with a 4X4 .. that has to be a misprint...
[/quote]

And throw in about 950lbs of tongue weight.


----------



## beachbum

Get a Kargoroo....you have enough truck(maybe) for the 23krs. 'Roo has a garage for the cart and a lot of other stuff.
david


----------



## skippershe

beachbum said:


> Get a Kargoroo....you have enough truck(maybe) for the 23krs. 'Roo has a garage for the cart and a lot of other stuff.
> david


If someone finds a golf cart that will fit in the Roo garage, please let me know









So far, anything we like will not fit without letting air out or removing the front tires...


----------



## Carey

beachbum said:


> Get a Kargoroo....you have enough truck(maybe) for the 23krs. 'Roo has a garage for the cart and a lot of other stuff.
> david


My Roo has a 1100 lb tongue weight when loaded. I tow it with the 1500 hemi.. It pulls just fine, I am under gcw by a bunch, but am over gvw by a bunch.. A golf cart would put your Ram on its bumpstops, even with the largest w/d hitch.

Carey


----------



## beachbum

skippershe said:


> Get a Kargoroo....you have enough truck(maybe) for the 23krs. 'Roo has a garage for the cart and a lot of other stuff.
> david


If someone finds a golf cart that will fit in the Roo garage, please let me know









So far, anything we like will not fit without letting air out or removing the front tires...
[/quote]
Are you serious?? They are making all kinds of custom carts that will fit thought the Roo door. Haven't I also read here where people carry their ATV's and 4 wheelers in the Roo garage?
I don't have any gasoline toys, but I just thought........Probably my first mistake, thinking








david


----------



## LaydBack

I see this thread is pretty old, but figured I'd give it a try anyway. Is there anyone towing one of the larger TTs (312, 301, 298, 292) with an electric golf cart in the bed of a 3/4 ton. I'd obviously be more interested to know if any Chevy/GM owners are, and what type of experiences they are having and how they're setup. Thanks


----------



## muddy tires

I've towed our 26RS with an ATV in the bed (Outlander Max - dry weight 645 lbs). I had to remove the tailgate because I can't crank the tongue jack with the tailgate down. I didn't even notice it was there, but I have a 3/4 ton truck. When I was truck shopping I figured that my ATV would put me over my limit on a 1/2 ton which is why I went to the 3/4 ton.


----------

